# Hello, I am new!



## LeftchopFTW (Jan 19, 2016)

Hey guys been following this forum for a while.

I am currently a 4th Dan (Yondan) Black Belt Karate teacher in the Midlands in the UK.

I am on here to learn, make friends and give my knowledge.

Hope to communicate with as many people as I can soon.

LCFTW!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 19, 2016)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## LeftchopFTW (Jan 19, 2016)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Welcome to MT!


Hey buddy,

Thank you for the prompt and warm welcome!

I am trawling through posts and topics but a lot of the threads seem old and dormant. 

Is there a way to check the most recently active?

Kind Regards,

LCFTW


----------



## Paul_D (Jan 19, 2016)

Welcome, and enjoy, good to have you.


----------



## LeftchopFTW (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks Paul_D!

It is fantastic to be here!

Kind Regards,

LCFTW


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 19, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## LeftchopFTW (Jan 19, 2016)

Thank you Dirty Dog.

I will certainly try to enjoy it.

Kind Regards,

LCFTW

p.s great name my dude haha


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 19, 2016)

Welcome to Martial Talk


For the most recent topics under discussions simple click on Active Topics  at top of page


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 19, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk. What style of Karate do you practice?


----------



## lklawson (Jan 19, 2016)

LeftchopFTW said:


> Hey guys been following this forum for a while.
> 
> I am currently a 4th Dan (Yondan) Black Belt Karate teacher in the Midlands in the UK.
> 
> ...


There's still hope for you.  Run for it!  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Buka (Jan 19, 2016)

Welcome aboard, bro.


----------



## Chester Wright (Jan 19, 2016)

Welcome welcome welcome!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jan 21, 2016)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## ShortBridge (Jan 21, 2016)

Welcome. Nice introduction of yourself, I'm sure you'll be a good addition to our discussions.


----------

